# Daily Share Tip - AFE



## mba

Morning

Incase anyones interested AFE are about to release an RNS about their drilling finds and it all seems to be good, AGM in a few days too  Fill ya boots!

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:AFE.L&display=discussion&it=le

Mark


----------



## mba

Looks like the market makers are knocking the prices down, watch the market, get in when you feel comfortable and wait for the news


----------



## Neil_S

Just hope they have actually found something


----------



## mba

Thats the thing with these AIM shares they are very volitile and react heavily to the anticipation of news. *Dont gamble more than you can afford to lose* etc...


----------



## quattrogmbh

Not convinced.. range between 1.13p and 8.00p in the last year

current trading at 6.63p with a high of 7.13p 
not much of a quick profit margin likely there??


----------



## mba

quattrogmbh said:


> Not convinced.. range between 1.13p and 8.00p in the last year
> 
> current trading at 6.63p with a high of 7.13p
> not much of a quick profit margin likely there??


This is an AIM company and as such quite volitile and tends to go up on the anticipation of good news. A 1 year trend of any share price will look bad as it disects the recession period 

The AGM is today, with expect news early next week you should be hitting at least 10p. If you got in on yesterdays low of 5.9p you are looking at an ~70% increase. I would say thats worth a punt :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I early bought some at 5.59 now they are at 7.25... still worth it? lol


----------



## Slick 77

Spoony said:


> I early bought some at 5.59 now they are at 7.25... still worth it? lol


your answer is here:

http://quote.barchart.com/texadv.asp?sym=afe.LS

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Think I'll pass.. I don't understand how to deal in shares lol, tried opening a share dealing account with my bank there and it just didn't happen, don't want to take the risk either I suppose but I'll be kicking myself tues when its up another 50% lol if that happened!


----------



## mba

Spoony said:


> Think I'll pass.. I don't understand how to deal in shares lol, tried opening a share dealing account with my bank there and it just didn't happen, don't want to take the risk either I suppose but I'll be kicking myself tues when its up another 50% lol if that happened!


I still think so, i made the mistake of getting in at 7.25p early yeaterday for £5k, only to see it drop to 5.9p (around 1pm) to finish @ 6.75p.

I still think this is good for at least 10p after the news release, so if you watch it tomorrow i would try and get in around 6.5-7p

Mark


----------



## Spoony

Got about 1800 to invest so If I got in at 6.5 and seen it rise to 10p i'd be thoroughly happy. How do you go about "watching it" is it literally refreshing it, new to the game but always fancied thinking about doing it

Edit: Just tried to open the halifax account again and its going to take a wee while.. rubbish.

Anything that lets me buy instantaneously?


----------



## Spy

Spoony said:


> Got about 1800 to invest so If I got in at 6.5 and seen it rise to 10p i'd be thoroughly happy. How do you go about "watching it" is it literally refreshing it, new to the game but always fancied thinking about doing it
> 
> Edit: Just tried to open the halifax account again and its going to take a wee while.. rubbish.
> 
> Anything that lets me buy instantaneously?


Try TD Waterhouse, I think you can sign up online and once you have transferred money in, can trade immediately


----------



## Spoony

I tried to sign up through my halifax online one but apparently I need to wait on some form of PIN coming thro the post!!

Edit: Seems I'll have to wait it out, too late for me on this bandwagon lol, I'll look into shares a touch more with my weekend off


----------



## mba

Spoony said:


> I tried to sign up through my halifax online one but apparently I need to wait on some form of PIN coming thro the post!!
> 
> Edit: Seems I'll have to wait it out, too late for me on this bandwagon lol, I'll look into shares a touch more with my weekend off


Its the samw who i deal with www.iii.co.uk took about a week to set me up fully.

All the prices you see on the internet are ~20 minute delay, but you can guage sentiment on a share by reading around. Once you think you want in you but it a quote for the amount you want, then iii go to the markets and offer you "X" amount of shares for your £££ depending on prices available, qty etc...

It can be very difficult to get your head around good place to start http://www.sharesforum.co.uk/index.php

Good luck


----------



## APK

For real time prices go to www.shareprice.co.uk you will need to register (free) then you will get live prices, if you are buying/selling on small margins on line 15-20 minute delay can make the difference between making or losing money.


----------



## mba

Well AFE has it 8p today, looks to go north until close @ 4:30pm, news expected Monday am


----------



## Spoony

Bah, wish i had an account to trade! Hopefully my PIN comes in tomorrow and i can get in <10p with a view to them reaching ~15p


----------



## mba

Buys are currently @ 8.2p sells @ 8.08p

I wouldnt just take my word on this Spoony, i got stung for £1500 (could of been double that if id not got out when i did!) on Monday by JLP taking a huge **** on me. With todays makings im up around £500 for the week - but not cashing in just yet 

i have also seen TRP go from the dizzy heights of 9p a share down to 2p in just over 24 hours!!


----------



## Spoony

Yeah I know, I wouldnt be making a huge investment, maybe just £100 to figure the process out etc... its something I've always been interested in but not known too much about. Bit of fun as well really!


----------



## mba

Spoony said:


> Yeah I know, I wouldnt be making a huge investment, maybe just £100 to figure the process out etc... its something I've always been interested in but not known too much about. Bit of fun as well really!


Just for your reference mate if you got in at 10p with £100 this is what you would get

£100 - £10 comission for buying = £90 to buy shares @ 10p

£90 * 10p = 900 shares

Real cost per share = £100/900 = 11.11p per share

Baring in mind you have a £10 comission on selling you need to reach a sell price of 11.25p to make £0.80 profit.

If it hits 15p a share and you sell you will get £35 profit


----------



## freon warrior

Not sure that RNS is what the market was looking forward to, lol.


----------



## freon warrior

MBA

I think you and I have the same type of portfolio, far too much AIM mininig and resources stock!!

I would probably have had a punt next week, but am away fishing.


----------



## freon warrior

14% up on the day at close.


----------



## mba

freon warrior said:


> Not sure that RNS is what the market was looking forward to, lol.


That was just the result of the AGM that happened Thursday, the scoping results of the exploration are due on Monday (we think) this gives an indication of how much ££££ they are sitting on and the fesability of getting out the ground.



freon warrior said:


> MBA
> 
> I think you and I have the same type of portfolio, far too much AIM mininig and resources stock!!


It aint no good for your heart & finger nails!!!! :lol::lol:

Im already pretty much bald :doublesho:lol:

Have you seen the guys who got in GGG? The share trading has froze with talk of a big takeover and huge price rise (wish id of got in on that


----------



## freon warrior

mba said:


> It aint no good for your heart & finger nails!!!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Im already pretty much bald :doublesho:lol:


Yeah, tell me about it!


----------



## Slick 77

mba said:


> Morning
> 
> Incase anyones interested AFE are about to release an RNS about their drilling finds and it all seems to be good, AGM in a few days too  Fill ya boots!
> 
> http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:AFE.L&display=discussion&it=le
> 
> Mark


excellent tip mate, made a nice 27% gain today, I owe you one :thumb:


----------



## mba

Slick 77 said:


> excellent tip mate, made a nice 27% gain today, I owe you one :thumb:


The RNS is due today, the market makers are going to have a field day in the next couple of days so look out for the inevitable tree shaking!!

Im in up to my nuts in this @ 8.4p :doublesho, hoping for 11.5p so i can top slice and buy back later :thumb:

Good luck, and mines a Stella btw


----------



## mba

I hope you still have them Slick?? Just broke 10p, still no news though....


----------



## Slick 77

I sold all my holdings early this morning but have just bought some more, fingers crossed


----------



## mba

Slick 77 said:


> I sold all my holdings early this morning but have just bought some more, fingers crossed


May i ask what you got them at? There was a little shake earlier as prices dropped from 11p down to 10p and people started to panic sell - if you got in on that then well done :thumb:

Im up 27% today as i topped up at 9.8p this morning taking my average to 8.4p, not counting my chickens but fingers crossed for same tomorrow 

Close of play im up 32% hindsight is a wonderful thing, i had the opportunity to buy big @ 6p but never did 

Other 30% tomorrow would be nice :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Ah I still didnt get my details through.. looks like I have missed the boat on this one


----------



## Slick 77

mba said:


> May i ask what you got them at? There was a little shake earlier as prices dropped from 11p down to 10p and people started to panic sell - if you got in on that then well done :thumb:
> 
> Im up 27% today as i topped up at 9.8p this morning taking my average to 8.4p, not counting my chickens but fingers crossed for same tomorrow
> 
> Close of play im up 32% hindsight is a wonderful thing, i had the opportunity to buy big @ 6p but never did
> 
> Other 30% tomorrow would be nice :lol:


I got in at 10.74p so lets see

good luck


----------



## Spoony

You guys know any good readings about getting into investing? I'm looking to start but would like to gain a bit of a knowlege base first


----------



## Slick 77

Spoony said:


> You guys know any good readings about getting into investing? I'm looking to start but would like to gain a bit of a knowlege base first


there are some good guides online that should give you the basics, worth googling here are some I found:

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/invest...e_id=96&in_page_id=53934&in_article_id=394165

you can go more indepth and look into the trends etc here:

http://www2.barchart.com/support/learnopn.asp?code=BSTK

I tend to look at sites like google finance and iii to research information about companies etc


----------



## Spoony

Thanks! I shall have a look tomorrow. 5-a-side football beckons me.


----------



## mba

Wow AFE just took a massive hit from a high of 12.4p to a low of 8.6p in just 30 minutes!!!

it looks like a classic tree shake by the Market Makers as the sp is starting to rise steadily again as people buy back in with the profits they took earlier.

*Be VERY careful if you try and get in today - sp is up and down!!*


----------



## APK

Oh dear, 7.97p with a low of 7.00 today.


----------



## mba

You missed the party though APK, you gotta be quick in these things


----------



## APK

No I never went in, "penny" shares will always be boom or bust, too much of a gamble for me.


----------



## APK

MBA, just wondered what your thoughts are now, under 7p, is the excitement over now? They are very volatile, which is good for a quick in/out strategy, would they be worth a punt if they drop a bit?


----------



## Slick 77

APK said:


> MBA, just wondered what your thoughts are now, under 7p, is the excitement over now? They are very volatile, which is good for a quick in/out strategy, would they be worth a punt if they drop a bit?


according to the indicators here AFE is only a 48% buy

http://quote.barchart.com/texadv.asp?sym=afe.LS

where as last Thursday was a 100% buy


----------



## APK

I think the danger with AIm shares is that charts etc don't really work AFE jumped on the back of a potential announcement, they could just as easily plunge on Monday because of an incident at one of their sites, large ftse companies can be bought/sold on charts as they are far more stable.


----------



## mba

i have been trading AIM shares for the past few weeks and the idea it seems for day trading is to buy on the anticipation of good news (like AFE) wait for it to rise as the inevitable investors pile in for a quick $$$ and then sell before the news release 

I would let the dust settle on AFE, think is only a week ago the sp was around 4-5p, now a lot of people were averaging around that figure. Then the "new investors" start piling in and the sp raises and before you know it the sp hits 12p and the intial holders start to sell @ >100% profit.

Because their initial investment buys a **** load of shares it only takes a few to sell for the day traders to get twitchy and start offloading quick before they lose.

The fact of the matter is AFE had a good RNS but was never going to live up to the hype. AFE are a good mining exploration company but i would wait until AFE is off the radar and see where it settles - then await the next news release


----------



## M7 ATW

mba said:


> i have been trading AIM shares for the past few weeks and the idea it seems for day trading is to buy on the anticipation of good news (like AFE) wait for it to rise as the inevitable investors pile in for a quick $$$ and then sell before the news release
> 
> I would let the dust settle on AFE, think is only a week ago the sp was around 4-5p, now a lot of people were averaging around that figure. Then the "new investors" start piling in and the sp raises and before you know it the sp hits 12p and the intial holders start to sell @ >100% profit.
> 
> Because their initial investment buys a **** load of shares it only takes a few to sell for the day traders to get twitchy and start offloading quick before they lose.
> 
> The fact of the matter is AFE had a good RNS but was never going to live up to the hype. AFE are a good mining exploration company but i would wait until AFE is off the radar and see where it settles - then await the next news release


Sorry for the newbie question, but how do you effectively do research to establish when there's going to be 'good news' and how do you refine the number of companies to research?

I'm just really interested in shares, but am a little confused as to where to start looking, especially when in comes to research.


----------



## mba

M7 ATW said:


> Sorry for the newbie question, but how do you effectively do research to establish when there's going to be 'good news' and how do you refine the number of companies to research?
> 
> I'm just really interested in shares, but am a little confused as to where to start looking, especially when in comes to research.


I have only been investing for a few weeks now and its been a huge learning curve :thumb:

I use www.iii.co.uk where they have bulliten boards similar to DW but on a smaller scale that discuss the stock you are thinking of buying.

www.shareprice.co.uk (register to give you live share prices)

www.sharesforum.co.uk (Shares forum)

Before investing in a stock i would read the "New Traders" forum on the above link :thumb:

My advice is:

1) Bet money you can afford to lose
2) Set yourself a plan of action
3) If you see a good profit - take it, dont be greedy 

Mark


----------



## Spoony

Could be a share to watch again, 1/2 year report due next week. Been a steady rise in SP


----------



## APK

Spoony said:


> Could be a share to watch again, 1/2 year report due next week. Been a steady rise in SP


Very steady, by my reckoning they have been around the 5p level since July, be careful as there is a 10% bid/offer spread on these, so adding dealing costs/tax you will probably need a 20% increase to make it worth messing around with.


----------



## Slick 77

Spoony said:


> Could be a share to watch again, 1/2 year report due next week. Been a steady rise in SP


thanks for the update Spoony as still holding a few shares so will be keeping an eye on them next week as had left them on the backburner for a while!


----------



## mba

MWA & AFE were on my watching list and i opted not to invest in MWA @ 4.5p. 

I think AFE are due another rise soon too, just got my money tied up in JLP at the mo


----------



## Spoony

I got in at around 5p before hand, looking for it to rise to 7p and that would make me a happy man


----------



## freon warrior

mba said:


> I think AFE are due another rise soon too, just got my money tied up in JLP at the mo


Me too as well as PRL, GCM, FML, the list goes on!!:thumb:


----------

